

Old Moon Rover Beams Surprising Laser Flashes to Earth - ccarpenterg
http://spacefellowship.com/news/art20673/old-moon-rover-beams-surprising-laser-flashes-to-earth.html

======
JoeAltmaier
Looks like a B-movie robot

